# Ppd



## Annacate (May 6, 2015)

What is the correct way to bill for a 2 step PPD? Right know we are just billing 86580 with V74.1. 

Thanks, Ann


----------



## kari2007 (May 14, 2015)

This is correct. WHen they come back for the reading of it, this is a nurse only visit so there is no charge for it.


----------



## suemt (Aug 17, 2015)

I found this citing online.  I don't have AAPC Coder, so I'm curious if someone here could confirm:

?TIPS? from AAPC Coder:

?The provider may order 86580 as a TB skin test, TB delayed hypersensitivity testing DHT or DHR, Mantoux test, tuberculin skin test, or purified protein derivative test PPD.

No E/M service takes place when administering a PPD test, so don?t report an E M code for the actual screening. When administering the PPD test, use codes V74.1 Special screening examination for bacterial and spirochetal diseases; pulmonary tuberculosis along with 86580 or report V01.1, Contact with or exposure to tuberculosis, when the patient has known exposure to tuberculosis. However, you can report an appropriate EM code, such as 99211 along with 86580 if the provider performs an E/M service in conjunction with the tuberculosis skin test administration. 

PPD testing results are read 48 to 72 hours after administering the skin test. This will require another office visit and evaluation of the results to determine whether it is negative or positive. As 86580 does not cover any follow up care, when a provider does the reading, the provider may choose to report the service using an E M code. Therefore, *if the patient returns to the office to have the provider evaluate the test?s results, you may then report 99211*, Office or other outpatient visit for the evaluation and management of an established patient that may not require the presence of a physician.?

SOURCE:  https://hcfraudshieldcodingcorner.w...ow-should-one-bill-for-tb-tuberculin-testing/


----------

